# Adaptacion de Joystick para maquina Arcade!



## Rage10 (Jul 22, 2010)

Si, no tengo mucho conocimiento como dije anteriormente de Electronica pero ire rebuscandomelas y aprovecho las vacaciones...porque pronto empieza nuevamente la secundaria jejeje...
Tengo una duda antes de empezar con el proyecto y es el siguiente:
Como "Motor" para poder correr los juegos en la maquina Arcade usare una consola de video juegos. Lo que preciso es modificar el Joystick (control) que esta misma trae para generar una tablero con botones, de este tipo:






Acabo de desarmar un Joystick de esa consola y saque algunas fotos para que pudieran identificar el circuito y me aconsejen.

Mi pregunta es como hago el contacto de estos botones (obviamente mas grandes que los que traia el joystick de la consolta):




A la placa base de ese joystick?...

Muchas gracias y a medida que avance traere fotos!!!...


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 22, 2010)

Hola Rage10

Qué hacia la palanca del JoyStick en la tarjeta que se ve al final de tu mensaje ?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## panama1974 (Jul 23, 2010)

me inmagino que armaras un cajon parecido a la maquinas arcade y le adaptaras un tv lcd o un tv convencional , ese teclado es parecido al de los pc , se arreglan para las rockolas y se le adaptan esos pulsadores , segun veo tienes que buscar la combinacion del teclado ,conectalo al la consola de videojuegos , corres el juego y con un cablesito puenteas uno por uno donde esta soldado el cable que conecta a la consola , y asi buscas la combinacion de cada uno , ya encontrada la combinacion tienes que soldarle los cables y se los conectas a tus pulsadores y yoytick o trackball como le llaman a veces , ese yoytick usa cuatro swich y segun veo son 10 conbinaciones y el teclado se ve que tiene las 10 , salu2.


----------



## Rage10 (Jul 23, 2010)

Buenisimo panama1974, mira usando la fotografía que le tome ayer al joystick, pude deducir esto, a ver si estoy en lo sierto...


Esta bien esto, es decir intente hacer un gráfico para guiarme, esta bien lo que hice?...

Saludos y muchas gracias por tu interes.

(Mira, aparentemente por ahora no voy a hacer una enorme carcasa y poner el televisor alli adentro , tengo pensado hacer algo mas de mesa...algo mas comodo , les traere fotos si todo sale bien!!! )



MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola Rage10
> 
> Qué hacia la palanca del JoyStick en la tarjeta que se ve al final de tu mensaje ?
> 
> ...



Hola MrCarlos, a que palanca se refiere ...

Saludos, gracias por su apoyo.


----------



## panama1974 (Jul 23, 2010)

Como puedes ver donde pulsas se ven 2 contactos separados , cuando el boton pega tiene un carbon y hace el pase ,Mira la foto y ves los puntitos rojos , alli tienes que soldarle los cables para los pulsadores y el yoytic , es muy dificil soldar alli y lo que te recomiendo es que le habras un huequito con una broquita de 1 milimetro y metes el cable por la parte de atras y estaño con el , es dificl soldarlo , en la parte de atras le pones un pokito de epoximil a los cables y la placa para que queden fijos y no se rompa la soldadura , salu2.


----------



## Rage10 (Jul 23, 2010)

Edito!
Hola *panama1974*
Listo listo!, ya lo capte, bueno te planteo dos dudas mas y terminamos con el tema, me pongo a trabajar y empiezo a traer avances!.

1_En vez de hacer un huequito con la broca para agarrarlo mejor, puedo raspar el material como se muestra en este video, y luego soldarlo como tambien se muestra?





2_Si te fijas en la placa del Joystick en el panel derecho hay cuatro botones, esos son los de direccion (Arriba, abajo, Derecha, izquierda), eso como se conecta a la palanca que traen los arcade?
Por debajo la palanca se ve asi:




Pero cada uno de esos "Pequeños Enchufecitos" trae tres patas, tengo que soldar tres cables para cada boton de direccion o la patita que esta de costado no se suelda?

Muchisimas gracias!, ya estoy entusiasmado, mientras me voy a poner a trabajar en el diseño .


----------



## panama1974 (Jul 23, 2010)

Mira la foto , asi se conecta , deb estar abierto , si lo conectas de la otra patita esta cerrado y no trabaja . puedes soldarlo raspando como se ve en el video , pruebalo antes y despues le pones un poco de epoximil para que no se quiebre el estaño , salu2.


----------



## Rage10 (Jul 23, 2010)

*panama1974*, la verdad me sacaste todas las dudas!, muchisimas gracias panama!.
Ahora solo queda empezar a trabajar!!!,

*MUCHAS GRACIAS NUEVAMENTE!*


----------



## panama1974 (Jul 26, 2010)

Armaste la consola ?  ninguna novedad as dicho .


----------



## Rage10 (Jul 26, 2010)

*Panama* gracias por preocuparte!, bueno estuve probando el tema de la soldadura (porque nunca solde ni un cable XD), y la verdad me esta costando, te podria decir que mis soldaduras a los pequeños contactos parecen: "Pequeños chicles masticados de estaño" jajajaj, pero todo avanza...la verdad me da verguenza subir fotos de como va la soldadura ajajajja!, pero quedate tranquilo que de apoco avanzo XD.
No habra algo para sustituir la soldadura?, algun pegamento???, la pistola encoladora? jajaj,


----------



## panama1974 (Jul 26, 2010)

Ve a una electronica y compra una grasa  que le añaden al estaño y asi agarra mas facil , yo la uso en los teclados para las rockolas y puedo soldarlo mas facil . salu2.


----------



## Rage10 (Jul 26, 2010)

mmm, voy a ver si lo consigo, si puedo seguir soldando con el estaño solo...prefiero seguir asi , si se me sigue dificultando tendre que comprar esa grasa.

Muchas gracias nuevamente panama


----------



## panama1974 (Jul 27, 2010)

Por eso te recomendé que le hicieras un agujero con una broquita de un milimetro , asi yo lo hago para los teclados de las rockolas , solo sale el alambrito y agarra el estaño facil , usa  cable utp , de esos de datos y agarra mejor el estaño , salu2.


----------



## cybersandro (Mar 7, 2013)

Hola soy nuevo akki y kisera q alguien me diga si el jostick se puede adaptar para los botones de la rockola

GRACIAS de antemano...


----------

